# Nissan 300zx ECU



## Nissan300ZX-TT (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a question about ECU's

I have a Nissan 300zx TT - 1995 and it has a original ECU on it right now
and my question is what do i need to do if im gonna replace the ECU for example a Vipec ECU? its not to just plug in and its done right?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nissan300ZX-TT said:


> I have a question about ECU's
> 
> I have a Nissan 300zx TT - 1995 and it has a original ECU on it right now
> and my question is what do i need to do if im gonna replace the ECU for example a Vipec ECU? its not to just plug in and its done right?


I never heard of this brand. Stay with JWT or SpecialtyZ ECU.


----------



## Nissan300ZX-TT (Jan 4, 2012)

okey but enyways what do i need to do after plugging it in?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

YOu realize you are looking at a standalone unit? It's not a simple plug and play ECU. When you do get it installed you'll have to hire a tuner and they run about $150.00 a hour.


----------



## Nissan300ZX-TT (Jan 4, 2012)

and thats why i asked cuz i dont know enything about it so thx for the awnsers


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

can you try to search on google????

Trike motorcycles || lifted trucks


----------



## Stequin (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I think that you should stick onto the original engine control unit you have in your car. Do not replace or change it. It will run your car in powerful speed. Believe me your car will give you a pleasing experience.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

JWT is one of the first, if not the first, to get into modifying and programming Nissan ECM's and they are one of the best, IMO.


----------

